# Largest fish for a 29 gallon tank?



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Like the title says, what's the largest fish i can get in my tank? Thanks


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Well 29g is good for a community tank with some decent size guys in there (3-4 inchjes at the most). You're not going to be able to house larger fish like angels, discus, oscars, arowanas, etc. Some interesting and very pretty fish are dwarf cichlids like apistogrammas or german rams. If you get a breeding pair, that would be good to have and just surround them with some other shoaling fish (kind of like what you have in your signature)

When in doubt, use this: http://www.aqadvisor.com/


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Sep 9, 2010)

Not the best idea to put a large fish inside a smaller thank like that. Pick a fish that will be comfortable. Some tetras, danios, shrimp, etc. It is quite upsetting seeing a larger fish in a tank it does not belong in. It's like taking a house of 6 people and cutting it down into 1/4 of the original size and expecting the family to function like normal. All due respect my man. Best of luck.


----------



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

The largest fish you could fit there would be only 1 Angelfish and a couple more neons and cories.


----------



## A643578 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought angelfish ate neons for snacks


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

The problem with the 29 gallon isn't really the volume of water, it's the surface area. If I remember right, the 29 gallon tanks are more tall than long, so the swimming area is small. I would stick to smaller community fish that don't need swimming room. I like the german rams too though and oto's.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Antonio2090 said:


> I thought angelfish ate neons for snacks


 
This varies enormously. Mine's never taken anything larger than the smallest of molly fry--annoying really, as he was supposed to eat *all* of them and now I've got leftovers swimming around the tank and needing to be rehomed.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

ditto the german ram suggestion - they are beautiful!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

cradleoffilthfan said:


> The problem with the 29 gallon isn't really the volume of water, it's the surface area. If I remember right, the 29 gallon tanks are more tall than long, so the swimming area is small. I would stick to smaller community fish that don't need swimming room. I like the german rams too though and oto's.



no they are longer than tall. 


currently i'm experimenting in my 29 with golden wonder killifish and german blue rams. its been working for about two weeks now. i also have reticulated hillstream loachs. I'm waaaaay over stocked. but check out my sig to see how i'm running mine. 

i've had apistos and gbrs in that tank before. i prefer the apistos, but i couldn't find anything locally that i wanted. so i went with GBRs


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Within reason, I'd say no larger than 5 inches. People do keep oscars in ten gallon tanks, though, so I'd say that if you were really bent on it you could cram a peacock bass in there.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> no they are longer than tall.


Correct. The tanks dimensions are 30" long, 18" tall, 12" deep.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Average activity level fish: 3" max. And not too many of them. Smaller is better. 
Fish that are highly active, especially horizontal fast swimmers: 2" max (and even that is pushing it)
Sedentary fish: 4-5", but remember the bioload goes up with the CUBE of the length. One 4" fish produces EIGHT TIMES the waste of a 2" fish. 

These are rough guides, but I sure would not put larger fish than this in my 29 gallons. 

Fish ideas:
Pearl Gouramis- slow moving, territorial- only get one
Angels- a breeding pair and NOTHING else. 
Carnivorous bottom cats- Banjos and others- Some are more social, and are OK with friends, but the bio load of carnivores is higher than herbivores. Will eat smaller fish.
Algae eaters such as Loricariads- Well, they produce a large volume of waste, but it is mostly plant material, not as high in nitrogen as carnivores. Just unsightly. Many of these are high oxygen fish, so need plenty of water movement. 
Fast swimmers like the mid sized and larger Rainbows are a bad choice (even though some are only a little over 2") because they are highly active. If you want fast movement stick with the smaller species such as Zebra Danios. 
Chubby little fish like Upside Down Cats, Cories, Ruby Barbs and similar fish are probably a better choice. Most of these are slower moving. 
Kuhlie Loaches are small enough that their high activity level is OK in that tank. Most of the other loaches are chunkier, and demand high oxygen, so only the smaller ones would be good. Sids, Zebras.


----------

